# GE Gas Dryer only runs when 'Start Knob' is held.



## Ximerian (Apr 3, 2010)

I just picked up a used GE Gas Dryer (DBSR453GB1WW) off craigslist. 

It only runs when the 'Start Knob' is held to the right, as soon as you let go it shuts off. It tumbles fine, and gets hot. I've contacted the seller and they offered to just give me back my money but I figured if it's a few dollars to fix it I'll ask them to just pay for the repair/part.

With some quick googling it looks like it is either. The start switch http://www.appliancepartspros.com/Appliance-Parts/ge-rotary-start-switch-item-number-ap4980910.aspx or the motor http://www.appliancepartspros.com/Appliance-Parts/ge-motor-kit-item-number-ap4295548.aspx I don't really understand how it could be the motor, but I have zero experience in dryer repair so I'm not going to question strangers on the Internet, so I came here for the opinions of some more strangers.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I would check the door switch.


----------



## Ximerian (Apr 3, 2010)

It won't go at all if the door is open, regardless of if I hold the start knob or not, could it still have something to do with the door switch?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Probably not. I was a bit doubtful on that suggestion myself, since it would run with the dial turned, but it's a relatively common and inexpensive fix, so figured it was worth a shot. Doesn't sound like that is the case though.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like the motor May not be switching from the start to run windings. Typically if the motor doesn't run nothing will. You can confirm by checking motor current draw and ensuring the unit is switching.

Just to confirm, the unit will only run when the start switch is held?


----------



## Ximerian (Apr 3, 2010)

That is exactly what happens. Do you think the motor would be a DIY replacement or should an experienced tech do that?

Looks like the motor would be as much if not more than what I paid for the dryer...Could it just be a loose wire on the motor or is it the motor itself is just bad?


----------



## Ximerian (Apr 3, 2010)

Replaced the rotary start switch and the same problem still exists...is there anything else it could be other than the motor?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

probably not the motor, is there a wiring diagram on the dryer and if so can you upload it here?


----------



## Ximerian (Apr 3, 2010)

There is a diagram. I don't have access to a scanner until tomorrow.

EDIT: Found the diagram online for that model dryer. http://media.fotki.com/1_p,sggkrfrd...72/5961857/image1473331666088134017img-or.jpg


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If you look at the diagram, there is a "motor switch" which is integral to the motor. It is an internal, centrifugal switch which takes over when the motor spins. See if the motor is covered with lint and clean it out if possible. This switch is necessary for the machine to operate after you let go of the start switch.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

did you check all the wires on the motor to see if one came loose


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Belt sw not in ckt will do that too.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Check both idler spring sw and centrifugal sw on the motor. Those are in series with eachother and could both be the issue. 

You can ohm or continuity check the idler spring sw and if that is ok you should be able to check the centrifugal sw by checking current draw of the motor. Motor should draw higher current to begin and go down to a lower number (typically around 2-3 amps).


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I do not think it would run if the idler switch was open..holding the start switch would not override it. (IMO)


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

It would do exactly what you describe=mimic bad motor cent sw.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> I do not think it would run if the idler switch was open..holding the start switch would not override it. (IMO)


Yes it would, it would just run on start windngs not run windings. Did you look at the wiring Diagram? The idler sw would be about the same electrically as the centrifugal sw not switching states.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

If the start windings stayed in ckt it would smoke up...at start up the windings are in parallel, the cent sw then immediatly drops the start winding out of the ckt and connects the run winding in series with the timer contacts, which are in series with the belt sw. if the belt sw [idler controled] is open for some reason, and you let go of start sw, motor will stop and cent sw will reset- as you've lost a complete ckt.


----------

